# Hang Dry vs Paper Bag



## Slurpy (Jan 10, 2011)

So this will be my 2nd grow, i'm finishing in 2 weeks and want to figure out the best way to dry my buds. 

The first time I used the paper bag method which my friend swore to and said he never hangs it because it makes the outside crispy and dry faster than the inside and the paper bag is the slowest way to dry. However, on this forum i rarely see people using paper bags to dry but typically hang dry. And when hang drying i've seen some cut stems and hang them and others hang the whole plant. 


So out of the two methods (or three if hanging whole plant vs parts of plant) which do most people find good results with? 

thanks


----------



## hirez0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't hang the whole plant. Cut each branch down into manageable sections and hang dry those sections/pieces. Once dry, after 5-7 days, break down into smaller nuggies and throw them in a jar.


----------



## hirez0 (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't had the best luck with the paper bags. I think the air dried buds cured/smoked better than bagged buds.


----------



## alexonfire (Jan 10, 2011)

Always hang and then paper bag. If you paper bag right away then they do not have the proper circulation of air and also the buds will become compressed at the bottom of the bag no matter how many times you rotate them


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 10, 2011)

bags suck. as long as your room is in the 70 just cut it branch by branch hang and dry AND then trim. if you leave your sugar leaves on (you can of course cut the fan leaves if there are any left by now) it will make a much smooth smoke, although the smell wont be as strong.


----------



## alexonfire (Jan 10, 2011)

Use a dehumidifier if you have one and put it in your drying area


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 11, 2011)

I did hang some of my former grow but i found it dried in about 4 days which seemed a little quick. I'm thinking my house is pretty dry because its 20% or less sometimes in my basement (where i grow)


----------



## THCBD (Jan 11, 2011)

it's all preference and feel. that plus climate. in this arid climate i live in, i just hang dry. i like this just fine. i leave the inner leaves on and pull those off after drying. i hang for an extra day or two instead of that slow ass jar curing, "sweating and burping" shit. this is just what i like to do, i'm sure other methods work just as well for other people.


----------



## dannydakota (Jan 11, 2011)

5-7 days? Dehumidifier? You guys live in japan or something? I do any of that and the buds would be so dry and crispy that I couldn't cure them. And I stay in an area w/ about 40% rh.


----------



## dannydakota (Jan 11, 2011)

THCBD said:


> i hang for an extra day or two instead of that slow ass jar curing, "sweating and burping" shit.


and ur bud smells and tastes like ass


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 11, 2011)

I think for an experiment i'll use paper bag and hang dry method for half of each of my plants. that way i can really tell which method works best for me


----------



## CoralGrower (Jan 11, 2011)

I always put a piece of plastic grating on the bottom of the paper bag; keeps the flowers from touching the paper. I also double bag.


----------



## 420killabud (Jan 13, 2011)

THCBD said:


> i hang for an extra day or two instead of that slow ass jar curing, "sweating and burping" shit.


That "slow ass jar curing" is what allows the final bit of moisture to evaporate evenly, allowing the breakdown of chlorophyll. Which results in a much smoother, better tasting product. You end up with buds that taste incredible and smoke even better. Without full flower maturity and proper drying/curing you won't be able to savor your stash at the best of it's abilities (Certain tastes, effects, and smells won't show up with out a proper slow cure).

Unless you really like the taste of chlorophyll that much then I highly suggest that "slow ass jar curing"


----------



## Dick Moser (Jan 13, 2011)

i always wonder how shwag was made, and know i know all it takes is pre puberty and a whole lot of dumb, *i think ill be sticking to slow ass jar burping*, you 12 year old.


----------



## dubb313 (Jan 14, 2011)

Please slow dry and slow cure!!! how bout this grow one time and save all your buds and do things the right way and then when they are done your 2nd grow will be done. this is called stock piling and its not really smart its just the best way to do things.
If you want to get a head with the best meds you can grow and smoke you have to sacrifice. 

slow dry with temp fluncuations.
Dont trim to close at first and For the 1st few days you want the temperature to rise and fall just as if the buds were still on the plant growing.

Hang: doesnt do much and me personally i doubt it about thc running from the stem into the buds....NINJA PLEASE
We would smoke stems if it had enough thc inside of it to actually " run into the buds" while hanging there! 

I prefer box drying with a fan pulling air through tiny holes I poke in the box. Sometimes I will put a bucket of cold water in the closet for the first few days just in hopes to keep the air from being dry. 

Box dry for a few days until the excess leaf is crisp. now you can do a final trim and i suggest manicuring as good as possible. Most of what you cut off will be full of trichomes and dry enough to smoke right then and there so its not like your wasting anything or losing out. your just making your nugs super pretty and you will make sure it doesnt smell grassy and leafy not will it smoke leafy and taste like headache ass weed. 

Box dry makes nugs super dense after this point. Now just go for a few days more. sometimes they will dry within a few hours and you will have to put them in the jar or atleast put the ones that seem dry enough. 
Its better to put them in the jar while they are some what crispy/spongy still and that way you take them out if you need to and let a dry a lil longer ( few hours) or just leave the top open for a few minutes and then back to the cure.
Eventually all the moisture will run out and it will be a ever cure. At this point you could leave a nugget out over nite let it get crispy and then throw it back in the jar and it will come back. you could do this for months. 
When you want to smoke just get what you need out leave it out over night ( i love sticky nuggs that get super dry and turn into dust when you grind it) and you will have a super stanky and delicious tasting nuggets....

I know i dont have many posts but ....why would i lie

Hanging is just effecient.


----------



## Skinnyk710 (Sep 17, 2018)

420killabud said:


> That "slow ass jar curing" is what allows the final bit of moisture to evaporate evenly, allowing the breakdown of chlorophyll. Which results in a much smoother, better tasting product. You end up with buds that taste incredible and smoke even better. Without full flower maturity and proper drying/curing you won't be able to savor your stash at the best of it's abilities (Certain tastes, effects, and smells won't show up with out a proper slow cure).
> 
> Unless you really like the taste of chlorophyll that much then I highly suggest that "slow ass jar curing"


HE'S RIGHT!!


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 17, 2018)

depends on the RH in your drying area

I typically use *large paper bags* (lots of air around the branches, but the paper slowly pulls the moisture out) and hang them from clothes racks in a closet for ~ 7 days

when I jar I use Boveda 62 humidity packs


----------

